# Looking for KJV Parallel with Original Language



## stevenyu (May 25, 2011)

Hi

My first post on Puritan Board! 

Since the beginning of this year I have undertaken self-study of Koine Greek, and I am trying to source a parallel KJV bible with both Masoretic Text and Textus Receptus in parallel format. I am not looking for an interlinear Bible, but a side-by-side Bible.

So far I could find one, and the closes one I can find is the UBS 4th/NET diglot on bible.org.

Thanks

Steven


----------



## JennyG (May 26, 2011)

Sorry can't help on the text, Steven (I'm sure someone will) - just to say hi and welcome, and good luck with your Greek studies


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 26, 2011)

This might be close to what you are looking for. The Complete WordStudy New Testament with Parallel Greek Text: Edited By: Dr. Spiros Zodhiates Th.D. By: Edited by Spiros Zodhiates, Th.D.: 9780899576527: Christianbook.com


----------



## DMcFadden (May 26, 2011)

*Parallel Bible: Hebrew/English (KJV) [Hardcover]
Hendrickson Publishers (Author)
*
Hendrickson Publishers now offers our new edition of the Hebrew Bible, The Biblia Hebraica Leningradensia, in parallel columns with the King James Version of the Bible resulting in a brand new Hebrew-English Bible that is ideally suited for students of the Bible. It is perfect for classroom work and is a valuable tool for biblical research. The clarity and readability of the Hebrew text alongside the time honored King James Version makes the Parallel Bible an important addition to the libraries of students, pastors, and biblical scholars.

The Biblia Hebraica Leningradensia edition of the Hebrew Bible, the newest addition to Hendrickson Publishers' biblical language series, is the most accurate edition of the Leningrad Codex in print. It was edited by renowned masoretic scholar Aron Dotan. The Leningrad Codex is the oldest complete manuscript of the Hebrew Bible and forms the basis for most of the modern printed editions of the Old Testament.The Parallel Bible provides Hebrew verses beautifully formatted in our new easy-to-read font next to the corresponding verses from the King James Version of the English Bible. The clear text and parallel columns on the same page make this Bible eminently useful for student research.

Hardcover: 1250 pages
Publisher: Hendrickson Publishers, Inc. (November 1, 2003)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 1565636929
ISBN-13: 978-1565636927


----------



## DMcFadden (May 26, 2011)

I know that you did not want an interlinear, but what about this for KJV?

*Interlinear KJV Parallel Greek-English New Testament
Edited By: George Ricker Berry
Baker / 1897 / Paperback
*

This reprint of a long-popular work contains the 1550 Stephens text of the New Testament with George Ricker Berry'sliteral English translation underneath each line. The complete text of the KJV appears in narrow columns on the outside margin of each page. Berry's 110-page Greek-English lexicon and a chapter discussing 61 groups of Greek synonyms offer extra help for students.


----------



## stevenyu (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, I will look in to it.


----------



## JohnGill (Jun 20, 2011)

Not exactly what you're looking for, but it is an Hebrew OT / Greek NT that the AV is based on. Page 26 here: http://www.tbs-sales.org/2011catsm.pdf

I have GRB Greek New Testament. You can preview it here. Page 3 is good advice. While it uses Elzevir's 1624 text, it also incorporates the information of the German rationalist school of text criticism. Scrivener's text with the AV in the margin is available in book format and online at Google Books. In this catalog, in Section Q, you will find the Greek text with a parallel AV reading and the Bomber Masoretic text with a paralle AV reading. This catalog offers other editions of the TR some with and others without the AV. Before buying from this last catalog, check Google Books, archive.org, and do a generic search. If you still can't find it online, email me, I will see if I have it in PDF/EPUB format and then upload it to this site for you. Hope this helps.


----------



## elnwood (Jun 20, 2011)

Good for you for seeking a parallel Bible! Nothing kills your language learning like using interlinears.

Unfortunately, there are very few parallel bibles out there in the original languages.

The ones that I use are the JPS Hebrew-English Tanakh and the Nestle-Aland Greek-English New Testament (RSV).
Amazon.com: JPS Hebrew-English Tanakh: Pocket Edition (9780827607668): Jewish Publication Society of America: Books
Amazon.com: Greek-English New Testament-FL (Ancient Greek Edition) (9781598561760): Barbara Aland, Kurt Aland, Johannes Karavidopoulos: Books

These are my main Bibles. The RSV version is a lot cheaper than the NET Bible one, and it's more literal, so it's easier to check your translating.


----------

